
Ask HN: Why we haven't yet Oasis? - joak
More pixels, more GPU, screens and then VR headsets, virtual reality improves year after year becoming always more immersive, more realistic.<p>Is there a threshold that will make Oasis a reality ?<p>The web started in text-only, and with the magic of hypertext, suddenly all documents were unified in one document: the world wide web.<p>What will it take to unify all AR&#x2F;VR experiences in one world ?
======
cocktailpeanuts
SecondLife was almost there, with its own economy and all. And so did other
games like Eve online.

But the problem was economy. A virtual world with a centralized economy can
never get enough traction because people must trust the platform completely.
Otherwise all their riches they accumulated in the virtual world can be wiped
out overnight and they can't do anything about it.

This is why projects like Decentraland (over Ethereum) and High Fidelity (by
the founder of SecondLife) are getting attention.

------
stop5
price and performance of the necessary hardware

~~~
joak
What do you think is the necessary hardware ?

~~~
joak
My feeling is that low quality is not a problem, people were satisfied with
Atari consoles back then...

~~~
orionblastar
8bit video game and computer consoles by Atari and Commodore loaded into Basic
from ROM. Yet in modern times they can't even mine bitcoins.

